# Sosta (di) riposo -- Omissione della preposizione "Di"



## Rallino

Ciao a tutti!

A volte vedo delle corte frasi dove la preposizione "di" viene omessa. Tipo:
_Prossima sosta riposo_ (invece di: _prossima sosta *di* riposo_)
_Fine strada a pedaggio_ (invece di: _fine *della* strada a pedaggio_)
_Superamento limite di velocità _(invece di: _superamento *del* limite di velocità_)

Visto che ovviamente non è possibile dire frasi come: _un insegnante fisica; Hai la chiave casa?; Ma questo non è un bicchiere acqua!_, vorrei sapere se c'è una regola riguardo all'omissione della preposizione _di_.

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Rallino, potresti dire anche dove le hai viste dette frasi? (Per le ultime due ho già un'idea ma la prima mi è nuova) Sono, per caso, su cartelli stradali?


----------



## Rallino

Ciao dragon 
Le ho viste mentre guardavo, in un video, la versione italiana del gioco di simulazione _EuroTruck Simulator 2_, nel quale gli autisti devono fare una pausa ogni dieci ore.



> Sono, per caso, su cartelli stradali?


Le ultime due, sì. Questo fenomeno si vede solo sui cartelli?


----------



## dragonseven

Rallino said:
			
		

> Questo fenomeno si vede solo sui cartelli?


Ciao Rallino, per quanto ne so, sì; poiché sui cartelli per questione di spazio si tende ad omettere ciò che si può come nel caso "Fine Strada" e "Superamento limite". Per un italiano che legge queste parole in sequenza il messaggio arriva comunque senza fraintendimenti perché le parole mancanti nel mezzo non potrebbero essere altri che "della" nel primo caso e "del" nel secondo. Nella frase "Prossima sosta riposo" il discorso vale uguale ma sinceramente non l'ho mai trovato. Per rispondere alla tua domanda "Se c'è una regola..." ti posso tranquillamente rispondere di no in quanto la preposizione quando ci vuole ci deve essere se mancante è un errore (tranne che per i cartelli stradali per ciò che ti ho detto).


----------



## Rallino

Aha… molto interessante! 
Grazie mille per le spiegazioni, dragon  Sei stato chiarissimo!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Rallino.

Le cosiddette _parole funzionali_, altrimenti dette_ parole/voci grammaticali _o_ parole vuote _(ossia  articoli, preposizioni e congiunzioni, cioè tutte quelle parole che non  sono  semanticamente indipendenti ma servono soprattutto per la formazione o  la congiunzione di sintagmi nella frase o per l’unione di più frasi tra  loro) vengono omesse in contesti in cui è richiesta particolare brevità,  incisività o efficacia. Non soltanto nella cartellonistica stradale,  dunque, ma anche nei  telegrammi, in certe espressioni burocratiche, in gergo lavorativo, nei titoli dei giornali o nelle tagline pubblicitarie. Lo  scopo di questo tipo di messaggi è infatti offrire il maggior numero di  informazioni possibile usando la minor quantità di parole possibile. 
Vengono quindi tenute solo (o quasi) le _parole/voci lessicali_, altrimenti dette_ parole piene _(ossia sostantivi, aggettivi, verbi, avverbi, cioè quegli elementi del lessico che hanno un  proprio contenuto semantico, un significato autonomo, indipendente entro certi limiti  dalla frase in cui si realizzano). Questo stile è  definito "linguaggio telegrafico" (link).

Alcuni sintagmi con omissione  delle parole funzionali fanno comunque parte anche nel linguaggio corrente, sia  scritto che parlato: es. "pausa pranzo", "busta paga", "fine  corsa", "sconto cassa", "matita occhi", ecc.
La discriminante che rende possibile esprimersi in questo modo è che, omettendo le parole funzionali, il significato rimanga comprensibile. Infatti, venendo ai tuoi esempi: con "fine strada a pedaggio" il significato (= "fine _della _strada a pedaggio") rimane comunque chiaro, mentre con "hai la chiave casa?" non si può capire se il senso è "hai la chiave _di_ casa?" o "hai la chiave _a/in/per_ casa?"; idem nel caso di "un'insegnante fisica": non si capisce che significhi "un'insegnante _di _fisica", in quanto "fisica" potrebbe essere anche un aggettivo riferito all'insegnante (magari per distinguerla da "un'insegnante virtuale" offerta dalla rete).

Nel caso di "bicchiere acqua/vino", non si parla così nel linguaggio corrente, ma un cameriere che dovesse prendere un'ordinazione al tavolino di un bar, per esigenze di velocità certamente scriverebbe l'ordine senza preposizione (e abbreviando le parole) e il suo messaggio sarebbe comunque perfettamente comprensibile per il destinatario (barman). 
Lo stesso accade in qualsiasi altro settore lavorativo, quando ci si riferisce a termini ricorrenti per quel settore (es. "ruota scorta" per un gommista, "rotolo tessuto" per un confezionista di abiti, "lente occhiale" per un ottico, ecc.).


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me le espressioni "bicchieri acqua", "bicchieri vino" non sono esclusive del settore lavorativo della ristorazione, ma possono essere usate anche per indicare il tipo di bicchiere. Per esempio, la frase "vai a prendere in cucina sei bicchieri acqua e due bicchieri vino" a me suona plausibile.


----------



## kokosz1975

Buonasera a tutti

Avrei un paio di domande circa il tema, che è davvero frustrante per me, studente della  vostra belissima lingua.

E' possibile dire "conferenza di stampa", oppure la locuzione fissa è  "conferenza stampa"?

Nella locuzione "temperatura ambiente", "ambiente" è un aggettivo, o è un sostantivo? Se è un sostantivo, sarebbe anche possibile dire  "la temperatura d'ambiente"?

Grazie per l'aiuto.
Kokosz


----------



## francisgranada

kokosz1975 said:


> ... E' possibile dire "conferenza di stampa", oppure la locuzione fissa è  "conferenza stampa"...


Una buona domanda, secondo me. Aggiungo: si può dire in italiano standard "Via* di *Giuseppe Verdi 15", oppure solo senza *di*?

Per esempio, a Venezia e in Spagna si dice (o almeno si può dire) "Calle *de* San Salvador" ...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Kokosz!
Ecco, "conferenza stampa" e "temperatura ambiente" sono altri due esempi di formule prive di preposizione usate nel linguaggio corrente! 
"Ambiente" non è aggettivo (sarebbe "ambientale"); è un sostantivo e il significato del sintagma da te citato sarebbe "_temperatura dell'ambiente_", intendendo l'ambiente circostante l'oggetto (tipicamente una bevanda) della cui temperatura si sta parlando.
"_Conferenza stampa_" sta invece per "_conferenza [con la/ per la/ al cospetto della] stampa_", dove per "stampa" si intende l'insieme dei giornalisti. 

Ciao,  Infinite.
Intendi nel linguaggio familiare? Cioè che in casa si direbbe _"bicchiere [acqua/vino]"_ per dire _"bicchiere [da acqua/vino] / [per l'acqua/il vino]"_, per esempio mentre si apparecchia? Vero! 
Nel mio esempio precedente mi riferivo però a "_bicchiere di acqua/vino_", intendendo con "bicchiere" non l'oggetto, ma l'unità di misura; per questo avevo fatto l'esempio del cameriere che prendeva l'ordinazione per passarla al barman. Con questo specifico significato, non si usa dire "_bicchiere acqua/vino_" a casa.

Ciao, Francis!
No, non si può dire "Via di Giuseppe Verdi"; la denominazione delle strade e delle piazze è priva della preposizione  “di” quando seguita da un nome proprio di persona (“piazza Santa Maria Novella”, non “piazza _di _Santa Maria Novella”; “via Garibaldi”, non “via _di _Garibaldi”, ecc). In latino si usava il genitivo e in italiano è rimasto direttamente il nome senza la preposizione "di" del complemento di specificazione.
Diverso è il caso in cui la denominazione non sia un nome proprio di persona: es. "_Piazza [dei Caduti/ della Resistenza/ dei Mille/ ecc.]_" ("i Mille" è diventato il nome proprio di quel gruppo, ma è un appellativo originato da un nome comune, cioè una cosa diversa dai veri nomi propri di persona degli esempi precedenti).


----------



## francisgranada

kokosz1975 said:


> ... Nella locuzione "temperatura ambiente", "ambiente" è un aggettivo, o è un sostantivo? ...


Sono d'accordo con Connie, quindi si tratta chiaramente di un sostantivo. Però ... tanto tempo fà nella scuola (elementare ?) ci hanno insegnato qualcosa che si chiamava "attributo/aggettivo improprio" (se mi ricordo bene il termine). Insomma, nonostante il termine, si trattava soprattutto dei sostantivi (al nominativo) messi dopo un altro sostantivo che infatti sostituivano gli aggettivi non esistenti (o non possibili), p.e. _uomo lupo, soldato eroe, papa Francesco, amico Pietro _ecc... 

Lo so che i miei esempi non rappresentano appunto il caso dell'ommissione della preposizione in italiano, però mi pare che una tale possibilità/soluzione grammaticale sia possibile anche in italiano per lo stesso motivo. Cioè, penso che il denominatore comune (nelle lingue indoeuropee) per tutti questi casi sia la possibilità della giustapposizione di due sostantivi, dove quel secondo ha la funzione di _attributo,_ quindi ha una funzione _aggettivale_.

P.S. Insomma, credo che non si tratti solo di una mera semplificazione "pratica" (omettendo le preposizioni "inutili" dal punto di vista della comprensibilità), invece piuttosto di soluzioni grammaticalmente _a priori_ "date" (possibili).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie


			
				Connie Eyeland said:
			
		

> "Ambiente" non è aggettivo (sarebbe "ambientale")


Che "ambiente" non è aggettivo ma piuttosto lo è "ambientale", sono d'accordo.
Ma trovo che nella forma "temperatura ambiente", "ambiente" funge da aggettivo perché è la stessa cosa di "temperatura ambientale". Come detto da Francis.
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ambiente_(Sinonimi-e-Contrari)/


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Francis.

Quello  di cui parli tu è ciò che in grammatica italiana si chiama  "apposizione", cioè un sostantivo che si aggiunge ad un altro per  determinarlo e attribuirgli una proprietà particolare (vedi significato 3  qui e vedi anche qui e qui).
Nelle apposizioni, come hai già notato, non c'è però omissione delle parole funzionali (es. _Papa Francesco, il dottor Balanzone, la regina Elisabetta, la città di Roma, l'amico Giovanni_, ecc.).

Ma il caso qui in esame è un po' diverso; il secondo nome di ciascuna coppia non necessariamente assume funzione attributiva (a volte sì); in "superamento limite" abbiamo semplicemente l'ellissi della preposizione ai fini della brevità e dell'immediatezza del messaggio sulla segnaletica stradale (nel linguaggio corrente infatti non la omettiamo; diciamo "superamento _del_ limite"), mentre ad esempio "sconto cassa", "listino prezzi", "monte ore"  (che nel linguaggio corrente usiamo tali e quali, ossia senza preposizione) sono _unità polirematiche_, cioè elementi lessicali formati da più parole coese strutturalmente e semanticamente tra di loro, con omissione della preposizione. Molte di esse si trasformano in nomi composti: es. "capo della stazione" (polirematica con preposizione) => "capo stazione" (polirematica con preposizione omessa) => capostazione (nome composto); è come se fossero quindi il punto d'incontro tra una polirematica e un nome composto (vedi qui, punto 3.1 c). 

I casi in cui il secondo nome funge da attributo sono i cosiddetti "composti attributivi" (es. _uomo lupo, pesce spada, _ecc.), ossia composti dati da nome+nome in cui il costituente finale determina quello iniziale svolgendo una funzione simile a quella di un aggettivo (vedi punto 3.1 qui), ma in quel caso non si ha omissione di preposizione, bensì solo giustapposizione di due sostantivi che vanno a formare una parola composta scritta staccata o unita. 


@Dragon: 





> trovo che nella forma "temperatura ambiente", "ambiente" funge da aggettivo perché è la stessa cosa di "temperatura ambientale".


 Anche "monte ore" e "monte orario" vogliono dire la stessa cosa, ma non per questo "ore"  ha funzione di aggettivo (è un sintagma -"_delle_ ore"- con omissione della preposizione _delle_). 

Kokosz chiedeva se "ambiente" potesse intendersi come aggettivo vero e proprio, non come sostantivo che svolge la funzione di aggettivo. Il suo discorso era legato all'etimologia della parola, che nascendo come participio presente del verbo latino "ambire" (="circondare"/"andare attorno", riferito all'aria o a liquidi), veniva originariamente usata come aggettivo. Successivamente è divenuta sostantivo e al giorno d'oggi ha soltanto quest'uso (tanto che è stato creato il suo aggettivo "ambientale"). 
Senonché, tuttora, c'è un caso in cui è sopravvissuto l'uso aggettivale di "ambiente" ed è nell'espressione "aria ambiente", che significa "aria circolante in un ambiente". 
Riguardo a "temperatura ambiente" il Treccani specifica che trattasi di forma ellittica (riferendosi all'assenza della preposizione); considera quindi _ambiente_ un sostantivo: "con frase ellittica, è frequente nel linguaggio scient. l’espressione _temperatura a_., la temperatura propria e normale di un ambiente determinato" (rif. 1a qui).
Ma altri dizionari (Sabatini Coletti, Garzanti e Gabrielli) riferiscono invece il raro uso aggettivale di "ambiente" non solo al sostantivo _aria,_ ma anche al sostantivo _temperatura_, considerando l'espressione "temperatura ambiente" come se fosse la contrazione di "_temperatura dell'aria ambiente_". Io sono d'accordo con il Treccani: _ambiente_ in questo caso per me è sostantivo (l'espressione completa sarebbe semplicemente "temperatura _dell'_ambiente").


> "fine corsa" non l'ho mai sentito né visto; conosco solo il "finecorsa".


Chiaramente "finecorsa" deriva da "fine corsa", quindi quest'ultimo non può non esistere (link); inoltre la parola con grafia unita definisce perlopiù un dispositivo meccanico di arresto corsa di apparati in moto (link) e non è ciò a cui mi riferivo. Intendevo "fine corsa" come variante con preposizione ellittica di "fine _della_ corsa" (link), sulla falsariga delle espressioni proposte dall'OP.


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Connie . Grazie per la spiegazione dettagliata. Capisco che l'apposizione non è la stessa cosa che l'ommissione della preposizione, però mi pare che la differenza non sia sempre del tutto univoca, p.e. _Via Verdi _in teoria si potrebbe interpretare sia come appossizione sia come omissione della preposizione _di_.

Comunque, il mio pensiero è quello che probabilmente non sarebbe possibile neanche l'omissione della preposizione nei casi di cui parliamo, se nell'italiano non esistesse la possibilità dell'apposizione, cioè la possibilità di avere due sostantivi in nominativo, dove il secondo assume una funzione "specificativa" (per non dire attributiva, che non è sempre il caso). Ma quest'è solo una mia ipotesi, e non insisto , ovviamente.

Infatti, in alcune lingue questi due aspetti/casi perfettamente coincidono e le costruzioni corrispondenti sarebbero: prezzo listino, ambiente temperatura, Verdi via, Francesco Papa, Giovanni amico, stazione capo, settimana fine, ecc ....


----------



## Pat (√2)

Rallino said:


> Visto che ovviamente non è possibile dire frasi come: _un insegnante fisica; Hai la chiave casa?; Ma questo non è un bicchiere acqua!_


Ciao 
No, ma si può scrivere:
- insegnanti fisica; insegnanti matematica; insegnanti latino ecc. (per esempio, in una tabella o in un grafico sul numero di insegnanti nelle scuole superiori);
- chiavi casa; chiavi ufficio; chiavi auto; chiavi garage ecc. (per esempio, sulle targhette dei portachiavi);
- bicchieri acqua; bicchieri vino; bicchieri liquore ecc. (per esempio, sugli scaffali di un supermercato).


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie


			
				Connie Eyeland said:
			
		

> Senonché, tuttora, c'è un caso in cui è sopravvissuto l'uso aggettivale di "ambiente" ed è nell'espressione "aria ambiente", che significa "aria circolante in un ambiente".


Volevo solo aggiungere che è sopravvissuto anche in "calore ambiente" e "luce ambiente", e con questi siamo a quattro.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Scusa, Dragon, ma chi dice che in quei casi "ambiente" è aggettivo? Fino al post #12 lo consideravi un sostantivo (pur con "funzione aggettivale", come diceva Francis), mentre ora lo consideri aggettivo in ogni parola composta in cui si trova?
Nel riportare l'accezione di aggettivo, qualsiasi vocabolario specifica "molto raro" o "non comune" o "letterario"; il Treccani specifica che è aggettivo solo nella coppia "aria ambiente"; gli altri dizionari che ho citato estendono l'interpretazione come aggettivo anche in coppia con "temperatura", ma sempre perché sottintendono "dell'aria ambiente". Posso anche vedere "calore" come simile a "temperatura", ma "luce"? Non si può certo pensare che "luce ambiente" possa significare "luce dell'aria ambiente"; a me pare che "fotografare in luce ambiente" possa solo significare "fotografare con la luce _dell'_ambiente (in cui ci si trova)", ragion per cui si tratta di un sostantivo; volendo usare un aggettivo, si direbbe "luce ambientale" piuttosto che rispolverare un aggettivo praticamente in disuso nell'italiano contemporaneo.
L'etimologia dice chiaramente che l'uso aggettivale originario era riferito a liquidi o all'aria. "Luce" non è né l'uno nell'altro. Nemmeno "temperatura" a dire il vero (e per questo il Treccani non considera come aggettivo _ambiente _quando accompagna questo sostantivo), ma si potrebbe, come han fatto gli altri dizionari, arrivare ad interpretarlo così.

P.S.: Tutto vero e condivisibile quanto detto da Pat (ciao!): contestualizzando i sintagmi in ambiti in cui sono d'uso comune, si può omettere la preposizione per brevità, mantenendo la comprensibilità.


----------



## dragonseven

Connie Eyeland said:
			
		

> Scusa, Dragon, ma chi dice che in quei casi "ambiente" è aggettivo? Fino al post #12 lo consideravi un sostantivo (pur con "funzione aggettivale", come diceva Francis), mentre ora lo consideri aggettivo in ogni parola composta in cui si trova?


Ciao Connie.
Assolutamente, no; rimango della stessa idea espressa prima. Sono pienamente d'accordo con quanto scritto al post #17, così rispondo con una citazione:


> _Vocabolario della lingua italiana di Nicola Zingarelli (ed. 2006)
> _*Ambiente B agg. *(_raro, lett._) Che sta attorno, che circonda: _aria a._; _calore, luce a._ |_*Temperatura a*_., quella consueta negli ambienti interni.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ri-ciao, Dragon.
Prendo atto che per lo Zingarelli in tutti e quattro i casi citati il termine "ambiente" è inteso come aggettivo! Grazie per la segnalazione.
Per me però continua a rimanere più convincente la posizione del Treccani, che vede "ambiente" come sostantivo (tranne nel caso dell'aria).


----------



## hmar

Si vede anche l'omissione della preposizione "di" in nomi di ditte e di istituzioni. Ad esempio, FABBRICA ITALIANA AUTOMOBILI TORINO, oppure ASSOCIAZIONE ITALIANA TURISMO RESPONSABILE, invece di "Fabbrica Italiana *di* Automobili Torino" e "Associazione Italiana *di* Turismo Responsabile". Come si può spiegare questa omissione?

Grazie mille.


----------

